# How can i check the model of my graphic card



## siuchi

I got a laptop, and have installed a vista, but however the vista cannot delect my graphic card model.
Is there any software that i can use to check the graphic card model or other way, i can check it.

The only thing i know about is this is a ATI graphic card!!

Thx for the help!!


----------



## vw-Jeff

I know in XP you can right click the desktop, go to properties then settings. Under the picture of the monitor it says "display:" and says my graphics card. Vista might be different though.


----------



## siuchi

Thx for the reply, but the problem is that vista cannot identify my graphic card, so it won't show on the display setting!


----------



## diduknowthat

did you install the drivers for your video card?


----------



## ETSA

what kind of video card do you have?


----------



## Shane

ETSA said:


> what kind of video card do you have?



he doesnt know....

Wouldnt windows update detect that for you and instal the drivers?

It did on mine....but that was Xp,Im sure Windows update will download the latest drivers.


----------



## brinky2006

You can use a piece of software called PC Wizard - http://www.cpuid.com/pcwizard.php

It will scan your system an give you results for all of the components on your laptop, for example cpu, graphics card, RAM etc.

HTH

Adam


----------



## elitehacker

Can't you just simply right click on your desktop and then click properties. Click the tab that is furthest to the right, I forgot the name, I'm running vista now so its different on my system. Then the a popup window should come up and you should be able to see your card. Alternatively you can press windows logo key and Pause and Break at the same time to bring up system properties and then go into the hardware tab and click device manager. A list of all the hardware of your computer should be displayed, look for an entry called display card, expand that you should see you card.


----------

